
Swedish scientist advocates eating humans to combat climate change - jelliclesfarm
https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/swedish-scientist-eating-humans-climate-change
======
nivertech
Ignoring obvious ethical and 'yuck' factors, this may reintroduce many
forgotten diseases. For many parasites human body is a dead-end - they can't
complete their complex life-cycle because nobody usually eats humans. Well,
until now ;)

Also see Kuru disease [1].

Maybe this Swedish scientist should join forces with the Norwegian scientist,
Dr. Jørgen Asbjørnsen, who has perfected a procedure that “downsizes” people,
shrinking them down to five inches tall, in order to combat climate change.

One normal-sized human corpse can feed an entire village of miniaturized
people ;)

In "The 100" SciFi series, eating humans serves dual purpose: population
reduction and source of protein required for survival (they found out that
plant-based protein wasn't sufficient).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuru_(disease)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuru_\(disease\))

------
tpmx
Obviously this has been met with a lot of pushback, _even_ here in Sweden.

I think the "the scientist"... uh, a professor of _marketing_ , is either
trying to virally market himself, Greta style.. or there's something darker
going on about him, at a very personal level... or both.

~~~
nobodyandproud
Read about the start of eugenics a hundred years ago.

There were people who really believed in instituting some really dark policies
“for the greater good.

~~~
tpmx
a) Yes, e.g. in Sweden. The same social democratic party that is currently
ruling Sweden was deeply into eugenics before WW2.

b) I think this guy's motivation comes from a completely different perspective
though. He's teaching at the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_School_of_Economics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_School_of_Economics)
\- I can't really imagine anyone with social democratic tendencies wanting to
work there. Given the current debate climate in Sweden my thinking is that he
simply expected to be celebrated for having a radical solution to the climate
change issue.

Or he just wanted to market himself. Or he is a cannibal.

Or a combination of the above things.

It will be interesting to see what the Stockholm School of Economics end up
saying about him after the dust has settled.

~~~
nobodyandproud
Ah, you’re right. He’s an expert in marketing and gauging reactions.

It’s much harder to see what his motives are then.

------
nobodyandproud
The single reason to avoid this is a slippery slope: When do we start having
human livestock?

While I am a liberal, this is the side of liberalism that I detest.

~~~
wutbrodo
> While I am a liberal, this is the side of liberalism that I detest.

Huh? What's liberal about this? Just the fact that it's a radical proposal?
That's a pretty flat (and I'd argue, inaccurate) definition of liberalism.

~~~
Piskvorrr
It's not even radical. I mean, it's been originally penned as a _modest_
proposal ;)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Modest_Proposal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Modest_Proposal)

